# Flemish Giant bunnies



## flemish lops (Mar 11, 2011)

Day 33 for my Flemish Giant and she had here babies!
I went to go feed the rabbits and I notice that my watermellon sized flemish giant was a little thinner than usuall.
I checked her box and there was, I think 8 babies. I might of had 10 but big mama sat on 2. ( atleast I think thats what happened) Any ways, they all look like they will be the same color as there mother, a fawn color. Father was albino but none are white. 
Im so excited!  I can't wait till they get a little fuzz so I can see what color they will really be.


----------



## samanthaj (Mar 11, 2011)

thats awesome,we are waiting on our first babies anyday now


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 12, 2011)

samanthaj said:
			
		

> thats awesome,we are waiting on our first babies anyday now


Thats great, I hope every thing goes well. What breed are they?


----------



## samanthaj (Mar 15, 2011)

they are just a mixed breed,when we got them the doe had already been in with the bucks and so i seperated them for about two weeks and then put them back together. she should be ready to have them at the end of this week!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 16, 2011)

can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## wannacow (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations!  My flemish is due April 8.  They will be her first litter.  She is a light gray and the buck is black.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 18, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  My flemish is due April 8.  They will be her first litter.  She is a light gray and the buck is black.


Thank you, and I hope every thing goes good with your flemish giant.


----------



## wannacow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll be anxious to see pics of your babies.  With and without fur.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 19, 2011)

congrats!!! now where's them pics??? i can't wait to see ur babies too!!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 19, 2011)

I am really excited to post pictures of my new baby bunnies but I am new to backyardherds. So far the only thing I know is how to ask and reply to question. I'll learn sooner or later (I hope   ).


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 20, 2011)

i'm still pretty new here to (i'm only on the rabbit forum so never tested stuff out here) so not sure how most post pics but this is how i do mine. my digital died on me so i take cell pics. i have an account at photobucket.com (free online image hosting) so i send pic with my texting to there directly. after image is on photobucket i crop, lighten ect if needed and then replace origional pic. i copy the img link and paste it here in my description and when i post it the image apears in my posts. it is the easiest for me but there is also other ways to do them.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 20, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I am really excited to post pictures of my new baby bunnies but I am new to backyardherds. So far the only thing I know is how to ask and reply to question. I'll learn sooner or later (I hope   ).


You need ten posts to be able to download pics. That was put in place to avoid spammers.
Albino is a recessive so if none of the babies was white chances are your doe doesn't have recessive genes for albino so probably none of her babies will ever be white.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks for the help, I now know how to post pictures  . I just wonder if its ok to keep putting pictures on


----------



## chickenrunnin (Mar 24, 2011)

congratulations!! Mine were born March 6th. I had two does have babies the same day and my albino sweet died 10 days after having them. Luckily my Sandy momma  took them on as her own. I have been bottle feeding 3 and have only lost one. She is doing and excellent job. Congrats on your babies!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 24, 2011)

chickenrunnin said:
			
		

> congratulations!! Mine were born March 6th. I had two does have babies the same day and my albino sweet died 10 days after having them. Luckily my Sandy momma  took them on as her own. I have been bottle feeding 3 and have only lost one. She is doing and excellent job. Congrats on your babies!


Congratuations on the kits. I feel sorry for your lose  I hope you have better luck with the rest of the babies.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Mar 26, 2011)

I lost number 2 of my bottle fed babies. They were put back outside and we doing well. I went out this morning and one was covered in yellow diareah and could walk.  Brought him inside, fed him and he was really thirsty, and died 7 hours later. I was so sad. But the littlest baby is eating solid food and is taking on his siblings. So sad.


----------



## wannacow (Mar 27, 2011)




----------

